# I didn't quite understand what happened



## Zorua (Sep 23, 2011)

Just finished watching EP 16. Well, Lite Yagami says that he isn't Kira and gives up his Death Note - but why? Did I miss something or will this be covered in the other episodes? Wasn't his final motive to eliminate all criminals? I really don't get this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh also, how do three criminals get killed while he's in prison? Will this also be covered in the upcoming episodes?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 23, 2011)

Watch it till it ends. It then makes more and more sense.

Oh, and he killed them by writing down their names in a specific date when and where they die.


----------



## gregor1997 (Sep 23, 2011)

Everything will be covered in next episodes. Ive watched the whole series.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Many television series are just a showing and silly.. I gave up TV a year ago or two.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 23, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Many television series are just a showing and silly.. I gave up TV a year ago or two.


Death Note isn't like that.

I recommend that everyone should watch it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 23, 2011)

Watch the full thing, it will make sense.


----------



## hobo33 (Sep 23, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Just finished watching EP 16. Well, Lite Yagami says that he isn't Kira and gives up his Death Note - but why? Did I miss something or will this be covered in the other episodes? Wasn't his final motive to eliminate all criminals? I really don't get this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one who was confused from this. Like everyone else said though just keep watching. In a few episodes (5 I think?) after certain events happen Light goes over his entire plan and it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 23, 2011)

Like everyone else said, just keep watching it. Hell, I had to watch the whole series twice to make sure I understood every trick used.


----------



## mameks (Sep 23, 2011)

No, it won't be explained at all, stuff just happens for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a ridiculously circuitous and complex gambit to explain it, don't worry.

Here's some advice, though, if you're going to keep watching: stop after episode 25 or so. I enjoyed the series, despite a lot of the problems it had, but after that point, it just all goes to shitsville. That episode is a much, much better end for the show.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> There is a ridiculously circuitous and complex gambit to explain it, don't worry.
> 
> Here's some advice, though, if you're going to keep watching: stop after episode 25 or so. I enjoyed the series, despite a lot of the problems it had, but after that point, it just all goes to shitsville. That episode is a much, much better end for the show.


So, I guess you don't like the other (apparently good) ending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haven't watch it for a while.

Side note, any shows like death note?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2011)

Eh, it's not just the actual ending (which is alright, though really unsubtle about which character it wants you to hate). After Episode 25, many of the characters introduced are nowhere near as interesting as the ones they replace, more plot holes begin to appear, and the show became, as a whole, a lot less entertaining.

Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------

